# M4 Diver



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello, I'm new here after lurking around for some time....

Just purchased an O & W M4 Diver from RLT and have to say how impressed I am!! I've had it 3 days and it's not gained or lost any seconds from when I set it.

This puts my Seiko BM and my Seiko 5 Sports to shame as they gain 20 seconds or more overnight in various positions which despite what the tolerances are, I find unacceptable.

Very pleased with my purchase and would have another without a doubt - recommended indeed!

Andrew.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Running_man. You can't go wrong with the O&W M-Series watches in my opinion. Superb watches for the money


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

welcome to the forum andrew

can't pass comment on the m4 as i've never seen one in the steel-so's to speak,very nice tho'.

enjoy you stay here,there's some very helpful and knowledgable folk that frequent the place









regards,john.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome Andrew, glad you like the watch.

I regulate all these and reseal them before I send them out.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks Guys,

It was a tough decision between the M4 diver, the O & W Tonneau white and the RLT 12, 16 and then 18!!!

I went for the M4 as it reminded me of James Bond's Rolex Sub that he wore in Live and Let Die. (Minus the built-in electromagnet and circular saw!) It's a nice addition to my small collection which I may photograph at some point.

It's good to talk with people who don't think I'm mad because I get excited over what is "only a watch."

Take care,

Andrew.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

"Only a watch." Good Lord Andrew - there's nobody like that here. Mind you - there are one or two that prefer quartz, but the less said about that the better.









I had an M4 and it was an absolute belter. I keep promising to get myself another M series as they are such a class act.

Welcome to the "funny farm".


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

george

QUARTZ























john


----------

